# A New Mode Of Travel



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

New Mode Of Travel


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

It takes all kinds!! I watched til the end to see how he stopped and they didn't show it!!! I figure he crashes!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WACOUGAR said:


> It takes all kinds!! I watched til the end to see how he stopped and they didn't show it!!! I figure he crashes!!!!


yeah, I figure too. Could you imagine being on a motorcyle and this guy passes you? Haha! I thought he was gonna bite the dust after the tunnel


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Cool. But he's lucky he didn't CAUSE an accident. People on the opposite side and especially the ones he passed. Could you imagine seeing that in your review mirror and trying to pay attention to where you are going.


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

That was cool







But I didn't see a hitch!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW!









And I thought I was nuts!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Sign me up. I would love to try that. The road in RI are awfull and no long grades like that.

John


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> New Mode Of Travel


Must have been good.....but I couldn't the cliky thing to work.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

When it first started I thought he was going to "transform" into a car or something....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I bet the trip up the hill was a lot less exciting....


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow! I'm truly shocked he was able to get away with doing a stunt like that without having the road closed off to regular traffic first. Wonder if the way he stopped was to run into a police road block.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Wow! I'm truly shocked he was able to get away with doing a stunt like that without having the road closed off to regular traffic first. Wonder if the way he stopped was to run into a police road block.


I'm thinking the road was blocked. 95% of the traffic was motorcycles....when is the last time you've see that? I think the "traffic" was timed/placed. Not one of them even started to pull over or looked back. If I saw that coming at me, I'm sure I would hit the brakes and move the side...I would have no clue what it was.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow! I'm truly shocked he was able to get away with doing a stunt like that without having the road closed off to regular traffic first. Wonder if the way he stopped was to run into a police road block.


I'm thinking the road was blocked. 95% of the traffic was motorcycles....when is the last time you've see that? I think the "traffic" was timed/placed. Not one of them even started to pull over or looked back. If I saw that coming at me, I'm sure I would hit the brakes and move the side...I would have no clue what it was.
[/quote]
I would hope so. ?He could come across me and I would be saying "funny place for a speedbump...."


----------

